# 1939 Deluxe Autocycle



## danfitz1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Recently acquired this from the original 95 year old owner. He won it in a 'Little Orphan Annie Radio Show' contest. The paint and plating are really well preserved.  I've done no clean up. He just took amazing care of it. He rode it down the block before I took it home. It had mismatched old tires on it, so I added the red Coker Goodrich tires. He noted that it came with red Gillette tires and even cut the sidewall off of one to save just to keep a record of what they were, Original red grips were replaced with matching ones decades ago, thus the post war streamer holes. It's got a few minor bumps and bruises, but overall pretty nice. One Seiss lens got cracked in the 1940's and was replaced with a plastic non-correct lens, so I need to round up a Seiss lens. I also need to reattach wires for the headlamps and mend the ones running through the handlebars to the EA horn and speedo lamp buttons. It's a nice riding bike.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 23, 2020)

Looks like a keeper to me!  Congratulations on getting it...


----------



## John G04 (Jun 23, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 23, 2020)

Once in a lifetime!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow!
That deserves one of @fordmike65 ’s memes.
Holey Shi+! 
The glasses are coming off.
That bike looks phenomenal!
A Huge Congrats, on that one.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 23, 2020)

* THATS  Got to be on the top 10 best OGs on This Site!!! Good For You ,,and a true story behind it!!Marty have you seen one better???and or Bob You?????*


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 23, 2020)

And the 95 year old original owner takes one last ride... priceless


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 23, 2020)

Speechless - the bike and the provenance. Thanks for sharing.

Never knew red tires went that late, or that the badge came that early.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 23, 2020)

Just WOW...


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 23, 2020)

That is an amazing story and bike. I'd write it all down at least. If possible a picture of him with the bike, signed it seems to me would add lots of value. It's beautiful. One day that would definitely be a nice museum piece.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 23, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> Just WOW...



I'll have to agree and second that with a WOW!


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> That is an amazing story and bike. I'd write it all down at least. If possible a picture of him with the bike, signed it seems to me would add lots of value. It's beautiful. One day that would definitely be a nice museum piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk



Got a photo of us with the bike when I picked it up. Also got a copy of him and the bike in early years. I'm not going to post that one and have it all over the internet and for sale on ebay.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Jun 23, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Got a photo of us with the bike when I picked it up. Also got a copy of him and the bike in early years. I'm not going to post that one and have it all over the internet and for sale on ebay.



I understand. Great story!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2020)

Omg that’s just a amazing bike.. soo jelly... :0:0:0. :0


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2020)

Beautiful, like out of a time capsule


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 23, 2020)

SWEET?
BEAUTIFUL!
GREAT FIND AND STORY!
CONGRATS!
FOUND IN ILLINOIS?


----------



## Kato (Jun 23, 2020)

Holy Toledo and a WOW x 3 !!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 23, 2020)

I actually wear glasses in real life and I was really like this when I first saw the pics of this gem....


----------



## Nashman (Jun 23, 2020)

Superb!! You are a lucky duck, but well deserved.


----------



## rfeagleye (Jun 23, 2020)

Wow, great bike there! Congratulations!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 23, 2020)

Holy crap...has to be the bike of the year! I haven't seen anything prewar that nice in decades! Lucky you-wow!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jun 23, 2020)

OMG !!! What can be said that hasn’t been already?  That’s a dream right there! Unbelievable, good on you!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 24, 2020)

What an incredible bike for sure, this is the kind of find we all dream about. A huge congrats to you!!


----------



## biker (Jun 24, 2020)

Just beautiful. Beats mine by a mile.


----------



## 5782341b77vl (Jun 24, 2020)

Very powerful - 

Him riding it one last time on memory lane before you left with the bike. 

He obviously knew that you were going to appreciate its value. Not just money wise, but sentimental value. 

Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 24, 2020)

If you like Schwinn bicycles, ( or even if you don't) this is about as good as it gets. awesome find.


----------



## sarmisluters (Jun 25, 2020)

Nice ! Had to comment so I can find this post again and again !
To sum this up, miracles can happen and you have to keep
buying those lottery tickets by searching CL and more 24-7.  
Some people can do it, others cant.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 26, 2020)

That's a hell of a find and story, that one would be in my bedroom!

-Mike


----------



## HARPO (Jun 26, 2020)

danfitz1 said:


> Recently acquired this from the original 95 year old owner. He won it in a 'Little Orphan Annie Radio Show' contest. The paint and plating are really well preserved.  I've done no clean up. He just took amazing care of it. He rode it down the block before I took it home. It had mismatched old tires on it, so I added the red Coker Goodrich tires. He noted that it came with red Gillette tires and even cut the sidewall off of one to save just to keep a record of what they were, Original red grips were replaced with matching ones decades ago, thus the post war streamer holes. It's got a few minor bumps and bruises, but overall pretty nice. One Seiss lens got cracked in the 1940's and was replaced with a plastic non-correct lens, so I need to round up a Seiss lens. I also need to reattach wires for the headlamps and mend the ones running through the handlebars to the EA horn and speedo lamp buttons. It's a nice riding bike.
> View attachment 1216966View attachment 1216983
> 
> 
> ...




Wow!! This is one of those "_I take it to the grave with me_" bikes.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jun 26, 2020)

Great find Dan!  I’m sure it looks real good next to the Peoria king!


----------

